# My long (frustrating) application process



## jayemsee (30 Oct 2015)

Hello everyone,

On Wednesday I finally received news that I will be going to BMOQ in January 2016 for Reg. Force Infantry Officer. I'm both excited and nervous about it and I have spent the last few months preparing myself mentally and physically in what will be the most insanely challenging experience in my life. I've already done a lot of research both within and outside of Army.ca. I understand that what I'm about to get into will not be easy. I thank all the contributors to this site's forums and for helping me out. 

A little about myself... 

I'm 24 years old from Hamilton, ON. About two years ago I had graduated from McMaster University, Class of 2013 with a B.A. (Hons.) in History with a minor in Geography and Earth Sciences. I also have a Masters degree in Education, Class of 2014 from D'Youville College. I currently work as a lifeguard, part time supervisor, and swim instructor and lifesaving instructor for the City of Hamilton.

So here's my application story...

Not being sure what I wanted to do with my life after that I went to CFRC Hamilton with an interest in becoming either an Artillery or Infantry Officer. After meeting with a recruiter, he mentioned to me that the CAF was looking for pilots. For some reason I didn't think that my BA in History would allow me to be a pilot but the recruiter told me that it didn't matter and that as long as I had a BA I could apply to be a pilot. I gave it a lot of thought and a thorough amount of research and finally submitted an online application around summer 2014. Sometime in July, 2014 (I apologize for not knowing the actual dates) I wrote the CFAT and didn't hear anything back from CFRC Hamilton until around May, 2015. In between then I earned a Masters degree in education from D'Youville College in Buffalo, NY. The program, although designed for would-be teachers, taught me a lot about leadership, planning, class management, conflict mediation and educational psychology. Things that I believe are good for a CAF officer to have. Finally in May, 2015 I had a medical exam and an interview for pilot. I also had to do a more in depth aircrew medical exam and wasn't able to hand in the results of that to the CFRC until early July, 2015. By August, 2015 I was able to pick my dates for Aircrew Selection. Between September 14-16, 2015 I went to Aircrew selection in CFB Trenton. It was a great experience, I met some awesome people and got a tour of the base's air traffic control tower, which I thought was the coolest thing ever. Unfortunately for me, I failed aircrew selection for pilot, ACSO and AEC. Oh well, I thought to myself. I went in with a clear mind and a positive attitude and failed. No big deal. I gave it my best shot. Life goes on. One of the officers there did recommend that because of my Masters degree in education that I pursue a career as a Training Development Officer, a trade I did look into and had some interest in. 

So I went home, then went back to CFRC Hamilton and handed in my travel documents for reimbursement and that was that. The week after I got a call back from CFRC Hamilton asking if I wanted to pursue a different trade. After listing all of the trades that were available and the one's that I could apply to, I chose infantry officer because it was one of my first choices before a recruiter mentioned a while back that I could apply to be a pilot. Since my CFAT and medical were still good all I had to do left was another interview for the infantry officer trade, which I did on October 14, 2015 and got a phone call offering me the job on Wednesday October 28, 2015 with the instructions to keep my day job, don't do drugs, don't go to jail and don't hurt myself. I'm pretty excited about it and nervous. After all this time, so many trips in and out of CFRC Hamilton and A LOT of patience I'm finally getting somewhere. 

As far as useful skills that might help me, I think my current job and my two degrees have taught me a lot about things like leadership, class and group management, mentoring, being a role model, thinking on the spot when something comes up or when my original plans are interrupted, good communication and remaining calm and in control in emergency situations. My job as a lifeguard has done a lot to prepare me for the unexpected (such as when on more than one occasion I had to jump in the pool to rescue someone and/or call EMS, while directing other staff and keeping away curious bystanders that try and interrupt what I'm doing). My lifeguard job has also forced me to stay fit as my skills are tested every 3 months in staff trainings, which if I do not pass, I do not get to work. During my masters program when I was out teaching students, I learned to always have a series of back up plans because it is rare that things can ever go as originally planned. Other than that I've upped my workout routines and include a lot of cardio such as running, biking, etc. I also got a luminosity subscription and have found that brain games have helped my multitasking, short term memory and attention. 

What do you think? Is there anything else I should be doing? 

I would also like to thank everyone again for the posts, the advice and the blunt unsubtle honesty that has helped me a lot.


----------



## djangovi (30 Oct 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bamcam (5 Nov 2015)

Congratulations! I have had a very similar process as you. Originally applied to pilot trade as it is "in demand", instead I was offered an Infantry position. I will be there in January as well, see you there!


----------



## BC Old Guy (5 Nov 2015)

jayemsee said:
			
		

> What do you think? Is there anything else I should be doing?



Jayemsee:

       From your post, you are fit and motivated.  Take a look at the posts authored by Technoviking.  I think the original post is from Feb 2011, and is at the following link:      http://army.ca/forums/threads/99437/post-1018867.html#msg1018867


It remains the best advice I've read concerning preparation for training as an Infantry Officer.  

BCOG


----------

